# Normen und Verweise beim Beplanen von Industrieanlagen



## C_wie_Cäsar (19 Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ein neuer Steuerungstechniker in einem namenhaften Chemie-Unternehmen. Zu meinem Aufgabengebiet gehört u.a. das Umbauen, Erweitern und Optimieren der Automatisierungsanlagen. Mein Teil dabei ist die Planung, Ausschreibung, Konzepterarbeitung im Detail mit den Lieferanten, Betreuung während der Durchführungsphase und Abnahme in Zusammenarbeit mit unserer Arbeitssicherheitsabteilung. Bei der Erstellung der Ausschreibung gibt es einige Mantelbögen, die auf bestimmte Normen Verweisen, wie z.B. die Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG oder die VDE0100. Mir fehlt aber eine Übersicht welche Normen alle relevant sind und wo ich bei Unsicherheit nachschauen kann. Deswegen wollte ich mir eine Übersicht in Form von Fachliteratur besorgen. Meine Wahl würde auf "VDE 0100 und die Praxis" fallen. Die Maschinenrichtlinie gibt's ja umsonst (verbessert mich falsch ich falsch liege). Ende des Jahres habe ich ein Seminar, dass in die Richtung geht. Das Problem ist, dass ich mich natürlich nicht bis Ende des Jahres ausruhen darf. Bestehende Kollegen zu Fragen macht nur bedingt Sinn, da meistens Antworten kommen in Richtung "Bauchgefühl", "Lieferanten in der Pflicht", "Keinen schriftlichen Verweis sondern mündliche Absprachen" etc...

Jetzt zu der eigentlichen Frage. Was haltet ihr von der Lektüre "VDE 0100 und die Praxis" und könnt ihr vielleicht weitere Bücher, Hefte, etc. empfehlen? Was auch hilfreich wäre, wäre ein Erfahrungsbericht von jemanden der in einer ähnlichen Situation war.

Grüße, Cäsar


----------



## roboticBeet (20 Juli 2022)

Die Liste der A-, B- und C -Normen, die zur Maschinenrichtlinie gehören kennst du?

Edit: Also dieses Dokument: https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/?uri=CELEX:52016XC0115(01)

Nutzt natürlich nur bedingt, neben dem Titel und der Nummer der Norm sollte man die Kernforderungen auch kennen oder nachschlagen können. Da hilft es meist nur die Norm zu besitzen oder ein entsprechendes Normen-Abo zu haben.

Von der BG gibts auch gutes Material mit Verweisen auf entsprechende Normen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2022)

Kennst du Asterix und Obelix und den Passierschein A38?




So ähnlich ist es wenn du versuchst dich da selbst einzuarbeiten.

Besuche ein paar Kurse zu dem Thema.
Anbieter sind z.B. BG, TÜV, WEKA und viele andere mehr.
Wenn deine Kollegen auch Bedarf haben, dann lohnt sich evtl. eine Inhouse-Schulung.
WEKA hat da recht gute Angebote.


----------



## JuergenKuehnle (20 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
bitte bei chemischen Anlagen aufpassen. Da in der Regel die Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG nicht ausreichend. Oft sind noch andere Europäische Richtlinien zu berücksichtigen, z.B. ATEX 2014/34/EU. Zusätzlich kommen noch die Vorschriften zum Arbeitsschutz.
Bei Ihrem Aufgabengebiet ist eine umfassende Recherche nach Rechtsvorschriften, Normen und andere technische Spezifikationen eigentlich Pflicht (machen leider die wenigsten Firmen).
Um die wichtigsten Europäischen Richtlinien zu finden, empfehle ich die Liste im Blue Guide 2022/C 247/01, Anhang 1, und dann die Listen mit harmonisierten Normen auszuwerten.
Bei der baua sind z.B. die nationalen technischen Regeln für Betriebssicherheit (TRBS) und Gefahrstoffverordnung (TRGS) zu finden.
Zusätzlich haben verschiedene Industrieorganisationen und Berufsgenossenschaften eigene Regelwerke und Normen herausgebracht, z.B. VDMA, Namur, DGUV.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jürgen


----------



## Gleichstromer (20 Juli 2022)

So langsam kann man wohl die Kluft-Grösse zwischen Realität und Vorschriften-Nirvana in Lichtjahren angeben. Und das alles von Erwachsenen (?) auf demselben Planeten. Viel Spass auch dem TE.



JuergenKuehnle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bitte bei chemischen Anlagen aufpassen. Da in der Regel die Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG nicht ausreichend. Oft sind noch andere Europäische Richtlinien zu berücksichtigen, z.B. ATEX 2014/34/EU. Zusätzlich kommen noch die Vorschriften zum Arbeitsschutz.
> Bei Ihrem Aufgabengebiet ist eine umfassende Recherche nach Rechtsvorschriften, Normen und andere technische Spezifikationen eigentlich Pflicht (machen leider die wenigsten Firmen).
> Um die wichtigsten Europäischen Richtlinien zu finden, empfehle ich die Liste im Blue Guide 2022/C 247/01, Anhang 1, und dann die Listen mit harmonisierten Normen auszuwerten.
> ...





ducati schrieb:


> Die Anlage (300 Feldgeräte), welche ich grad anfange in Betrieb zu nehmen läuft schon seit 6 Monaten "provisorisch" im Produktivbetrieb. FUs am Baustromkasten, Festdrehzahl, alle Klappen Ventile AUF. Sicherheitsfunktionen gebrückt ( nein ich war das nicht), scheiß auf Ex und TÜV Abnahmen (nein ich war das auch nicht). Der Kunde ist voll zufrieden, keine Störungen, Anlage läuft super
> Nix ist explodiert und gestorben ist auch niemand.
> Sicherlich hätte 10% der Technik auch gereicht...


p.s.: Hinter "Kunde ist voll zufrieden, keine Störungen, Anlage läuft super" fehlt noch "Aktionäre zufrieden".


----------



## C_wie_Cäsar (20 Juli 2022)

Allen voran erst einmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten !

Werde mich durch die aufgeführten Normen und Links mal durcharbeiten. Denke aber nicht, dass ich und ein paar meiner Kollegen an einem oder zwei Kursen vorbeikomme. Hoffe mein Vorgesetzter sieht das ähnlich.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Juli 2022)

C_wie_Cäsar schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin ein neuer Steuerungstechniker in einem namenhaften Chemie-Unternehmen. Zu meinem Aufgabengebiet gehört u.a. das Umbauen, Erweitern und Optimieren der Automatisierungsanlagen. Mein Teil dabei ist die Planung, Ausschreibung, Konzepterarbeitung im Detail mit den Lieferanten, Betreuung während der Durchführungsphase und Abnahme in Zusammenarbeit mit unserer Arbeitssicherheitsabteilung. Bei der Erstellung der Ausschreibung gibt es einige Mantelbögen, die auf bestimmte Normen Verweisen, wie z.B. die Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG oder die VDE0100. Mir fehlt aber eine Übersicht welche Normen alle relevant sind und wo ich bei Unsicherheit nachschauen kann. Deswegen wollte ich mir eine Übersicht in Form von Fachliteratur besorgen. Meine Wahl würde auf "VDE 0100 und die Praxis" fallen. Die Maschinenrichtlinie gibt's ja umsonst (verbessert mich falsch ich falsch liege). Ende des Jahres habe ich ein Seminar, dass in die Richtung geht. Das Problem ist, dass ich mich natürlich nicht bis Ende des Jahres ausruhen darf. Bestehende Kollegen zu Fragen macht nur bedingt Sinn, da meistens Antworten kommen in Richtung "Bauchgefühl", "Lieferanten in der Pflicht", "Keinen schriftlichen Verweis sondern mündliche Absprachen" etc...
> 
> ...


VDE 0100 und die Praxis steht hinter mir im Regal, ich hoffe stets dass es nicht runterfällt und mir das Genick bricht.

Gutes Standardwerk zum Reinschmecken.

Wenn es tiefer geht, wird es auch in die Breite gehen.

Eddit: die Hinweise auf TRGS/TRGS und DGUV unbedingt wahrnehmen. Da gibt es viel mundgerechtes Wissen aus der Praxis 4 free.
Wenn du Atex-Themen hast, wirst du sinnvollerweise als Betreiber mit deiner ZÜS sprechen.

Hol dir auf jeden Fall mal die IEC 60204 (VDE 0113). Da sind eigentlich die wesentlichen weiterführenden Werke aufgeführt, wenn es zur Sache geht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juli 2022)

Vom VDE-Verlag gibt es ein eigenes Nachschlagwerk mit über 700 Seiten, in dem man anhand Stichworten erst einmal Anhaltspunkte erhalten kann, welche Norm für einen Bereich überhaupt zutrifft:





__





						Wo steht was im VDE-Vorschriftenwerk? 2022 - BÜCHER - VDE VERLAG
					

Stichwortverzeichnis zu allen DIN-VDE-Normen und VDE-Anwendungsregeln, unter Berücksichtigung von DIN-EN- und DIN-IEC-Normen mit VDE-Klassifikation sowie den




					www.vde-verlag.de


----------



## s_kraut (20 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Vom VDE-Verlag gibt es ein eigenes Nachschlagwerk mit über 700 Seiten, in dem man anhand Stichworten erst einmal Anhaltspunkte erhalten kann, welche Norm für einen Bereich überhaupt zutrifft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin mal gespannt wann der VDE mal 4.0 geht und wie es sich für einen Verein gehört, sein Wissen den Mitgliedern teilt.

Bis dahin: Märchensteuer zahlen und Bäume fällen für Papier.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann der VDE mal 4.0 geht und wie es sich für einen Verein gehört, sein Wissen den Mitgliedern teilt.
> 
> Bis dahin: Märchensteuer zahlen und Bäume fällen für Papier.


Als ich von dem Buch im Newsletter gelesen habe, dachte ich mir auch: Nachschlagewerk um zu wissen welches Nachschlagewerk ich benötige, soweit ist es schon. Sinnvoll ist das schon, aber ob das unbedingt kostenpflichtig sein muss, wenn man mit den Normen schon gut verdient?
Die Normen gibt es ja auch als PDF E-Book, aber der Vorteil bei einem Buch ist eindeutig: das kann ich auch verleihen.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Als ich von dem Buch im Newsletter gelesen habe, dachte ich mir auch: Nachschlagewerk um zu wissen welches Nachschlagewerk ich benötige, soweit ist es schon. Sinnvoll ist das schon, aber ob das unbedingt kostenpflichtig sein muss, wenn man mit den Normen schon gut verdient?
> Die Normen gibt es ja auch als PDF E-Book, aber der Vorteil bei einem Buch ist eindeutig: das kann ich auch verleihen.


Ne, die IEC kriegst du nicht als E-Book. Nicht in Deutschland.

Möglicherweise ein paar Jahre später über Indien weil die die Philosophie verfolgen dass Wissen Allgemeingut ist.

Oder halt dann als ÖSI-Norm aus Österreich. Wortgleich, aber halt nicht als DIN-VDE. PDF, durchsuchbar. 
Soweit sind wir als deutsche Firma inzwischen, dass wir den Ösis ihr Zeug kaufen weil es halt benutzbar ist.


----------



## Twirl (21 Juli 2022)

Baut ihr Anlagen gemäß Seveso III Richtlinie? Dann auch mal die EN 61511 anschauen. 
Ist generell ganz nett im Umfeld von Chemieanlagen im Hinterkopf zu haben.


----------



## s_kraut (21 Juli 2022)

Twirl schrieb:


> Baut ihr Anlagen gemäß Seveso III Richtlinie? Dann auch mal die EN 61511 anschauen.


Na klar und die VDI VDE 2180!


Twirl schrieb:


> Ist generell ganz nett im Umfeld von Chemieanlagen im Hinterkopf zu haben.


----------

